# I need help identifying this subwoofer



## MFMELVILLE (Feb 18, 2012)

​The sticker on the magnent says its an Image Dynamic ID15. I have used the search on this site and also did a google (web and image) search and I can't find any info on this subwoofer.

​Based on looks alone it looks like an older IDQ but the cone material does not look the same as the IDQ nor does the color of the basket. I can only find images on the net of the ID15 v.2 and the rare IDW15. 

​I am trying to find a re-cone kit for this sub. the one pictured has a puncture in the rubbersurround. I also have another one with a stab wound in the cone.:knife: 
​I would like to use these in an infinite baffle set up so any info, eg: (Theil/Small, model of woofer, where to get replacement parts) would be much appreciated.








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

http://forum.sounddomain.com/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/517117/page/1206

those look to be the same....


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

pm eric stevens.


----------



## MFMELVILLE (Feb 18, 2012)

goodstuff said:


> pm eric stevens.


Way ahead of you. I sent him a PM a few days ago.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Try horsemanwill if he is still around somewhere. He used to be on the ID forums.


----------

